# Holden Beach Surf Fishing ?



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

My wife booked us a condo at Holden Beach for the week of Oct 9-16. Never been there. Anybody got any info on the surf fishing in that area? I can find my own honey holes, just need to know what fishes to target and info on bait, tackle shops etc. 

Thanks

Ken


----------



## islanderblues (Jul 26, 2001)

I have a place behind Ocean Isle Beach, which is the next island south of Holden Beach.

I fish the waterway within a half mile of the west end of Holden Beach, as well as the ocean when I go to OIB.

I'm just back from 3 weeks down there and managed to catch a few flounder, couple of blues, and lots of sea bass - all in the waterway. Used cut mullet and live mullet minnows, which I catch in a cast net. Surf was pretty rough from the storms so I caught nada in the ocean.

In July, I mainly fished the ocean using sand fleas which I dug up out of the sand. Using a carolina rig, I flipped them into the shallow surf close to shore and caught a few redfish.

In Oct, you may hit the spot run. I've only caught spot on bloodworms but have never fished for them in Oct. Check out the Holden Beach fishing pier for more info when you get there.

If you can't catch mullet minnows, or don't want to dig the sand fleas, hit the Walmart in Shallotte for bait. Don't buy the boxed shrimp from the sporting goods section - go to the seafood section in the grocery side and buy your shrimp from there. Or, keep an eye open for one of the roadside stands selling shrimp.

Best,

IB


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Thanks IB

I have a cast net and a sand flea trap so I should be able to catch some bait. Is there anywhere to buy bloodworms down there? Like you said Spot tend to favor bloodworms. I have heard that fish bites is also a good bait for Spot. I will buy some and see if they work.
How big were the sea bass you caught?

Thanks again

Ken


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*Being I used to live in the area....*

Holden Beach offers a "few" good fishing areas if ya know where too go... Surf fishing there really isn't much... The best suggestion is too try the North End up towards Lockwood Folly inlet.. There's some parking there,,, If youv'e got family with you try just in front of the last few houses there,, I've had and seen very nice Drum caught there using pinfish for cut bait....Yes you'll also catch your normal fall running fish also,, .. If you're by yourself take the sightly long walk out too the inlet itself... If there boats in the inlet kinda "stacked" be assured they are catching spots and you will too... Along with nice flounder and drum... Minners should be there for a cast net... If the spots are running you may want too purchase bloodworms on the way down,, call ahead to see avilibilty, ie beach Mart etc....
Shrimp should be very nice, and somewhat cheap...... Take a short trip over too Varnum Town visit the Shrimp Docks, (3 miles), on the lockwood folly river there... Holden Beach also has it's own pier,, so ya may want too check it out, a very Family orenieted pier......
Try up under the bridge crossing the ICW on the beach side theres a place to fish there,, I had some good luck catching various species sometimes.....
Hope this helps....


----------



## islanderblues (Jul 26, 2001)

All of the sea bass were 8" to 10" with most being in the 8" range. Most were caught on the cut mullet with only two or three taking the live mullet minnow.

I also caught quite a few puffers this time. I'm used to catching one or two over a two week period when fishing in the waterway but I must have caught over a dozen....

I used a high/low bottom rig with the cut mullet on top hook and live mullet on bottom hook for the flounder and sea bass.


IB


----------

